# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where can I buy Calcium Chloride?



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

I want to buy some calcium chloride to increase my GH without increasing my KH. I've tried a few pool supply stores. They have products to increase calcium hardness but I can't tell what exactly they are and how pure they are. Any ideas where I can find something like this?


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

I want to buy some calcium chloride to increase my GH without increasing my KH. I've tried a few pool supply stores. They have products to increase calcium hardness but I can't tell what exactly they are and how pure they are. Any ideas where I can find something like this?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Every container I have ever seen in a pool or spa store lists the chemical that is in the bottle. You have to look closely because most of the time it's in mouse type. But it's there. At least in the US it is. You can also use baking soda to raise the kH without raising the gH but be careful as a little bit goes a long ways and it will raise your pH.

But I have to ask why you just need to raise the kH? Normally if your kH is low your gH is also low. Here in Portland our water is normally 0/0 for kH/gH.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

I use Seachem's Reef Calcium for that purpose. It adds calcium without affecting the KH, but it does raise the GH. I add one capful per 55 gallons at every water change.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

Actually Rex I want to raise GH without raising KH. Here's my situation: In my new house the only place with hard water is the cold water in the kitchen sink. This is too far from the tank to hook up any hoses. The hard water is 15 dGH and 13 dKH. The soft water is 0 dGH and 13 dKH. I understand that using the soft water for the tank might cause problems because of all the sodium. But before I go doing any plumbing I wanted to try using the soft water to see what happens. However, to use the soft water I need to increase the GH without increasing the KH. That's why I was think of getting calcium chloride instead of something like calcium carbonate. If the plants and fish don't like the sodium, then it looks like I'm going to be doing some plumbing.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like you just need a longer hose







I have to harden my water at every water change and it is a royal PITA. If I had to run a 100' hose to get good water that I did not have to screw with I would do it in a heartbeat!

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

You've got a PM Rex.









George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi all!

I don't know if you have it in the US but here in Portugal we have those small dehumidifiers to put in closed cabinets containg clothes to keep them dry. The refill packs of those are usually made of calcium cloride that readilly absorbs humidity. They are also usualy cheap.

Just an idea...

Paulo Pinheiro

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I use kent marines turbo calcium, check your LFS, or on line.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I use Turbo Calcium too, it's great stuff and will last a LOOOOOOONNGGGG time.


----------

